# Craigs Canyon bridges



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just installed the newer replacement bridges for Craigs Canyon.
Named after a good friend Craig Hofshier who used to help me run trains on open houses.










The black one is the new 2nd line built around the ageing older silver bridge.
the new silver one as of today has replaced the saging older wood one. built in 2003.









these should handle the heavy traffic and bigger engines running now.

Drainage is important on a RR. You can see the spot of the Canyon. This is what I see out our bedroom window.


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks to darn cold!!....I don't see any plowing being done? Snow looks light and fluffy...


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Marty! Did you try out that new welder?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

N'other good one Marty!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes on the new welder. these aren't very detailed but the (2 pieces)1/2" sq tubing running down the top holds the Garden Metal Model catwalks in place along with a few wire ties to keep the wind from lifting it. and the guard rails finish it off for photo runs. The old bridge may be repaired by the next owner. Its cedar. 
the black one is 10ft and the other 7' 6" long I tried 1" angel iron on it.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice work Marty! Who's the older bridges next owner?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Bridge to nowhere?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The picture from the bedroom window is really great.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Great bridge work Marty, I bet the resonance will sound very well when trains cross over them.

The view from my bedroom window is obviously somewhat different, but I guess the views give us both the same urge to get out there and get the trains running .


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the B&B department has been busy this winter. Major cost to a RR to replace those size of bridges. Guess the bridge inspector decided that components of the bridge were failing. Good thing as I'd hate to see that Big Boy go into the ravine. Nice bridge now get the plow out and get the main line going. Customers are depending on you. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

after looking at the photos I may pull the silver one and finish the lower section with cross supports etc. would not take much to do it. I ran out of steel at the time and called it good.


----------

